
Facebook Considers Political-Ad Blackout Ahead of U.S. Election - sleepyshift
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-10/facebook-considers-political-ad-blackout-before-2020-us-election
======
onyva
Yes. Over due in fact. Also, zuckerbeurger needs to pack for The Hague to
stand before the ICC for Facebook’s facilitating role in the genocide of the
Rohingya.

